

31 Years Later, "Star Castle" Finally Ported to Atari 2600 - paulgerhardt
http://starcastle2600.blogspot.com/p/star-castle-2600-story.html

======
andrewfelix
Really impressive. Especially the in-cartridge LED's. It's a shame the magic
of the clean vector lines of the original Cinematronics got a little lost in
the port.

On that note; how fucking awesome were/are Cinematronic games.

~~~
Someone
_"Really impressive. Especially the in-cartridge LED's"_??

It is a cool idea, but I think that is the part I could have done. Programming
this on the 2600 is a different story.

[Aside: I think those white LEDs are out of date; in those days, LEDs were
red]

~~~
andrewfelix
The LED's are programmable and _"actually flash with the gameplay"_. Yes that
is really impressive.

------
kisom
I'm not much of a gamer myself, but this is pretty impressive. I love the
detail that went into making the cartridge / retro packaging. Pretty cool!

------
gregbair
It's impressive, but would it be worth investing in on Kickstarter? No.

~~~
cpeterso
That's for Lackluster users to decide.

~~~
cpeterso
oops, my phone spell "corrected" _Kickstarter_ to _Lackluster_. :)

------
DavidAbrams
I loved Star Castle.

Man, this development effort was pretty impressive.

